
How pair programming helped me focus more - haidrali
http://haidrali.com/how-pair-programming-helped-me-focus-more/
======
barberpk
I agree with 3rd point "Many a time I have experienced that Unforced Errors
like unintentionally .... " I personally have experienced this during daily
work.

------
faizantariqbh
I am used too of getting out of track while work, I usually log into facebook
and spent hours there before coming back to actual tasks

